# "Dogged Pursuit" by Robert Rodi



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Okay, I wasn't very strong and gave in to my book addiction yesterday when I purchased this book.
It is titled "Dogged Pursuit" and covers the adoption and training of a Sheltie. The author had to retire his first Sheltie from agility competition due to HP, and soon discovered that he missed the training and competition.
I have only read about the first 40 pages, but so far it is a fun, quick read. I think it would appeal to all dog lovers, not just agility people. 
Sheilah


----------



## gsdsrule (Apr 10, 2009)

Could you give the authors name and/or the isbn number?


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Sure, the author's name is Robert Rodi.
Sheilah


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

found it used for two bucks overpriced---it was yet another personal human memoir disguised as a 'dog' book and not that interesting!NO dog human empathy -interaction or information here.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: ttalldogfound it used for two bucks overpriced---it was yet another personal human memoir disguised as a 'dog' book and not that interesting!NO dog human empathy -interaction or information here.


Well, it IS the author's recounting of his journey through agility, etc. with his Sheltie. I don't think it is meant to be a "how to" book at all. I "recognized" a few personality types in the book from my years spent around dog sports and rescues. I certainly thought it was a book centered totally around his life with the dog, and their agility work/competition. What would have made it a "dog book" for you? There just didn't seem to be any other topic covered.

I found his efforts and thoughts on building Dusty's confidence to be interesting, but maybe that is because I have an under confident dog myself. And I appreciated how the author had to look at his own motivation and drive in his effort to have a happier dog.
Sheilah


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

My sister read it recently and loved it. She'll be loaning it to me soon.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

I guess to me it seemed he was too interested in fitting in with the crowd and in HIS words 'reflected glory'Also last 3 pages of book kinda made me wonder whether he really liked dogs as dogs.DON"T wanna spoil it for antyone.


----------

